# So I'm stumped (house training)



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've successfully house trained both Zoe & Jett so they are 100%. Even with Jett coming to me at 12 months and just being neutered I was able to successfully train him not to mark no matter whose house or store we are in. I've had 3 fosters that I've been able to house train. So why is it that my little 3 lb 13 oz. Callie has me stumped? lol She piddles quickly for me outside. I can take her out and ask to to piddle and she will do so. Even if we had just recently been out. She knows to piddle outside. And I crate train. But I'm used to working on a 2 hour time schedule. Today is finally a day home for us and Callie had piddled at 10:00. So I felt comfortable with giving her some limited freedom while I was making breakfast for myself. Then I notice she's not around and find her right after she piddled on my carpet not even 40 minutes after she piddled outside. She had been used to piddle pads and has not learned to hold her bladder yet. She's 9 months old. The obvious technique would be to tether her to me, but she's terrible on a lead. This is something we are working on but I have to be very slow, gentle and deliberate on this. I can't be that way when I'm doing things around the house with her tethered to me. So....was I just lucky with all the other dogs that 2 hour intervals worked? Is it normal to take them out every 40-60 minutes? 2 hours had been working really well until this week. She's much more comfortable this week and exploring more so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. And I do have limits on her freedom here at the house. It is easier at the store where she only has freedom to roam behind the sales counter and their little play area. Maybe we should not take any days off....NOT! lol

So my question is....is it normal to take them out every 40-50 minutes? How will she learn to hold her bladder if I take her out every 40-50 minutes? I probably already know....40-50 minutes after she's piddled outside, put her in her crate until it's time to take her outside. But I'm just kind of doubting myself right now since none of my others ever went that often.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am eagerly looking forward to answers to this one... one of ours (Daisy, our problem child) is like that. Very frustrating. I'm almost thinking she just likes going inside since the carpet feels good on her feet and it's so hot outside


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since she is used to pads, she is probably confused. Are you training her strictly to go outside or do you have piddle pads available to her? Being trained to do both is the best of both worlds IMO.

I also think regression in housebreaking is normal with a move to new surroundings. I went through this with old Lady who has been housebroken forever when I moved two years ago. She was having pee accidents all over my new house. It took three weeks of going back to Potty Training 101 to get her back on track.

Instead of a crate, can you use an xpen? That's what I did with Lady when she had her refresher course.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Since she is used to pads, she is probably confused. Are you training her strictly to go outside or do you have piddle pads available to her? Being trained to do both is the best of both worlds IMO.
> 
> I also think regression in housebreaking is normal with a move to new surroundings. I went through this with old Lady who has been housebroken forever when I moved two years ago. She was having pee accidents all over my new house. It took three weeks of going back to Potty Training 101 to get her back on track.
> 
> Instead of a crate, can you use an xpen? That's what I did with Lady when she had her refresher course.


Callie does not do well in a crate so I do use an ex-pen with her. Sorry for the confusion. When I say crate anymore, I mean ex-pen. lol

Since going outside, she's not used the piddle pads anymore and thought instead, they made for lovely confetti.:HistericalSmiley: So I gave up and don't put them out anymore. She LOVES to go outside and took to pottying out there really quickly. 

It's not even been 3 weeks yet so I'm not expecting tons of her. She's a timid one and more then anything I'm loving seeing her grow in her curiosity and confidence.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - Are they the same pads she used at the breeder? I would call her (oh no I can't remember who you got Callie from -- brain cell drain) and see what she'd suggest since I'm sure she didn't tear them up there. Maybe one of those screens to keep the pads down. Tyler goes outside and in -- does pee more often inside because he can do it when he wants but holds it for a good 8-9 hours overnight. She might also be acting out in a new household and testing mommy's limits


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - Are they the same pads she used at the breeder? I would call her (oh no I can't remember who you got Callie from -- brain cell drain) and see what she'd suggest since I'm sure she didn't tear them up there. Maybe one of those screens to keep the pads down. Tyler goes outside and in -- does pee more often inside because he can do it when he wants but holds it for a good 8-9 hours overnight. She might also be acting out in a new household and testing mommy's limits


That was my thought exactly! Her breeder may have used washables or even Pish Pads. Switching to her old brand might even help. She may not understand that they are her piddle pads if they are different. 

Did you try scenting them with her own urine? Blot up some when she pees on the carpet. I always wash new pads in with Lady's wet ones before putting them down for the first time. 

She may not like where you put her pads, either. I had that problem when I moved here. I put the pads by the back door and that was not acceptable to Miss Lady!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

At Cheryl's she used Pish Pads. But when she was at shows, they had the disposable kind in their ex-pens.

Seriously, I really don't want her to use piddle pads if we don't have to. Where I live there is no reason to use piddle pads. Plus, I've just found that when they are piddle pad trained, they never really learn to hold their bladder and do piddle every 2-3 hours like puppies, except when they are sleeping at night. And too often I've watched as those who have piddle pad trained puppies use an area rug or throw rug thinking it was a piddle pad when visiting someone's home. I really like that mine are on a schedule. Makes traveling with them so easy as well as visiting others. Just my own preference. If I lived in the city and did not have easy access to a yard, I would definitely piddle pad train.

My main question was more in the lines of normal frequency in taking them out during housetraining. Like I said, every 2 hours worked for me for all the others in the past. Just curious if this is normal. I'm the worrier ya know.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> She may not like where you put her pads, either. I had that problem when I moved here. I put the pads by the back door and that was not acceptable to Miss Lady!


They are very peculiar about the place. If I change the pad to another area Alex will not go on it. Thank goodness I have not had a problem after we moved. But here we have a laundry room like in Houston. Because of Alex, a real laundry room was a must in any house we would buy. He will not go on a pad in my daughter's house (no real laundry room there).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I'm out of suggestions. I'm pretty sure her behavior is because she is used to piddle pads. If you don't want to use pads anymore, I have no idea how you can transition her outside and teach her to hold it if you can't tether her, crate her or or use an X-pen.

Maybe you could pm Jackie and see if she has any suggestions?

Have you asked her breeder?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm....me thinks me not posting very clearly today.:blush:

Callie has been doing really well at the 2 hour intervals, but usually within the 1 1/2 hour mark, I've been holding her or putting her in her ex-pen. She's ok in her ex-pen, just not a crate. But today it was only after 40 minutes, so that has me confused and a bit concerned is all.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I found that a lot of playing will overexcite Dora's bladder, so her potty breaks aren't solely a function of time. If she's been playing rough for a while we take her out before we go off doing other things where we don't keep an eye on her so closely. Hopefully as she gets older and less excitable this will get better. She might have found an old pee spot of Zoe's or Jett's too. Or maybe she is testing you after all.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bijou used to go like every 30 minutes. She would just go and make a little half a dime size pee. Training her with a crate worked amazing. She can hold it for 9+ hours now. I'm not sure if training with an ex-pen would work? I thought the crate worked because the space is confining? Good luck!! It's early days for you...I'm sure she will get it soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

princessre said:


> Bijou used to go like every 30 minutes. She would just go and make a little half a dime size pee. Training her with a crate worked amazing. She can hold it for 9+ hours now. I'm not sure if training with an ex-pen would work? I thought the crate worked because the space is confining? Good luck!! It's early days for you...I'm sure she will get it soon!


Whew! Thank you! I was so hoping to hear something like that. That is Callie exactly. Tiny half dime size piddle 40 minutes after she went. I'm relieved to hear that Bijou can now hold it 9+ hours. Callie holds it all night long, but she's asleep. I'm hoping she can get on a schedule like my other 2 which is around 6 or 7 in the morning, 12 or 1 in the afternoon, 6 in the evening and then bedtime. An ex-pen seems to work for her if I have the biggest bed in there with her so it takes up most of the ex-pen. I was worried it might not because she was used to having the floor covered with piddle pads when in an ex-pen at shows. Thanks Sophia!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have a urine sample checked just to be sure...especially since she is going more frequently than appeared to be her normal. It is super common for female puppies to get UTIs, so better the check and be safe. 
What may help with the lead training and your sanity is to hook her up to the kitchen chair with a 6 ft leash while you're in the kitchen puttering. That way she doesn't have to get dragged along with you BUT she can't run off. Bonus she's going to get over the leash pretty fast. You could to the same to the coffee table in the other room. I think she just needs a little more supervision, time, and consistency. I think you're doing well. You are right that she has to learn how to hold it. That is a skill that takes time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, and to extend the potty time - maybe take her out every hour day 1. Every hour 15 day 2, etc. until you get to your 2 hours. Then stick with that while you get consistent.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Crystal I can 't offer any advice but I just wanted to add that I know with certainty and total confidence that you will find a way to train her to follow your schedule. I'm sure it's frustrating for now, but I know you will do it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe she played more and/or drank more ? Do you go outside with her ? I find sometimes Jodi goes right away on the deck and other times he wants to go in the yard. 

But he's doing really well with holding it, as long as he goes as per the morning (before work) routine, he's fine all day.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Crystal I can 't offer any advice but I just wanted to add that I know with certainty and total confidence that you will find a way to train her to follow your schedule. I'm sure it's frustrating for now, but I know you will do it!


Thanks! I'm really not frustrated with her. She's doing so well so quickly. I was just a bit concerned and questioning myself is all. You know me...the chronic worrier. :blush:



Maglily said:


> Maybe she played more and/or drank more ? Do you go outside with her ? I find sometimes Jodi goes right away on the deck and other times he wants to go in the yard.
> 
> But he's doing really well with holding it, as long as he goes as per the morning (before work) routine, he's fine all day.


Oh I'm always out there with them. Especially Callie. I have a hawk in my area and just the other day she started to bark (and she's not much of a barker) and I looked up to see a hawk! And Callie clearly realized it was a threat and was barking at it!!! I was right there beside her but that didn't stop the hawk from circling over to get a better look. I hate hawks! GRRRRR!!!! So yep, I know when she goes and if it's a quick piddle or a little bit longer of a piddle. :HistericalSmiley: I used to roll my eyes at friends who would discuss their children's potty habits. Who knew I would keep such tabs on my fur kids? lol



jmm said:


> I would have a urine sample checked just to be sure...especially since she is going more frequently than appeared to be her normal. It is super common for female puppies to get UTIs, so better the check and be safe.
> What may help with the lead training and your sanity is to hook her up to the kitchen chair with a 6 ft leash while you're in the kitchen puttering. That way she doesn't have to get dragged along with you BUT she can't run off. Bonus she's going to get over the leash pretty fast. You could to the same to the coffee table in the other room. I think she just needs a little more supervision, time, and consistency. I think you're doing well. You are right that she has to learn how to hold it. That is a skill that takes time.


Thanks Jackie. I just needed some reassurance. Putting a lead on her and attaching to a piece of furniture is a good idea. I will do that from now on. And I had wondered about a UTI. The rest of the day she was back to 2 plus hours so I'm thinking probably not. But will keep track for sure. I had read where someone mentioned that their vet thought that when they go in heat that can add some pressure making them possibly feel they need to go more frequently. I don't think Callie's in heat. I've never seen a dog who was in heat so I have nothing to go by. But she does not appear to be swollen. And neither Zoe nor Jett have been sniffing her more then normal. Cheryl asked that I wait until she's closer to a year to have her spayed. Oh, and I have started to slowly extend the amount of time between walks outside. Glad to know that is the correct thing to do. Honestly, I was just winging that one. Callie is either being held or in her ex-pen during that newer 'extended time period'. lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Maglily*  
_Maybe she played more and/or drank more ? Do you go outside with her ? I find sometimes Jodi goes right away on the deck and other times he wants to go in the yard. 

But he's doing really well with holding it, as long as he goes as per the morning (before work) routine, he's fine all day._

Oh I'm always out there with them. Especially Callie. I have a hawk in my area and just the other day she started to bark (and she's not much of a barker) and I looked up to see a hawk! And Callie clearly realized it was a threat and was barking at it!!! I was right there beside her but that didn't stop the hawk from circling over to get a better look. I hate hawks! GRRRRR!!!! So yep, I know when she goes and if it's a quick piddle or a little bit longer of a piddle. :HistericalSmiley: I used to roll my eyes at friends who would discuss their children's potty habits. Who knew I would keep such tabs on my fur kids? lol


It's good to see that she's fiesty and knew that the hawk was a threat...cute too. Rolling eyes...I know what you mean...I understand now how excited friends were when Jr. peed on the potty.


----------

